

Winglights – versatile turn indicators for cyclists - wgx
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1470807343/winglights-versatile-indicators-for-bicycles

======
Gravityloss
Why do so many cycle lights blink? It's very annoying and actually even not
legal in my country. Visual spam.

